
Tim Ferriss - How to Build a Successful Blog - Anon84
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2009/07/05/how-to-build-a-successful-blog/
======
ianbishop
A lot of HN readers are very critical of Tim Ferriss and his knowledge of what
he writes about.

But if I was going to take any advice without a grain of salt from him, it
would be about web marketing. This guy has, without really contributing
anything, managed to make his name known.

------
jamesbritt
"It’s not a short video so make sure you have 50 minutes to watch it "

Um, no thanks.

Can anyone offer a summary?

